# In memory of Lenny



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I am having a REAL hard time typing this right now. I fostered Lenny for 3 days. He was a dear old soul, a dilute. I had seen him at the shelter, and wished I had taken him much earlier, but I DON'T know if it would have helped. They had to help him in the car, he was only 60 pounds and should have been maybe 80 or 90 pounds. He was rather old. I took him to my vet and found he had hooks and whips and an infection. He also was heartworm positive ( the shelter told me that). He wouldn't eat, so I made a nutritious drink which he did drink. He did take the antibiotic. When I walked him Sunday night he walked about 20 feet, stopped and looked at me and then went back to the pen. I had the pen with 6 inches to a foot of pine shavings, and he enjoyed lying in the sun by the doo ( the 10x10 pen has an a frame and tarp roof). Sunday night he ate ALL the food I gave him, and he was gone Sunday. 

He was found as a stray, and wasn't well taken care of, and he was at least 10 I guess. His small teeth on the front were worn down iby age. He had the most beautiful expressive brown eyes. 
At least he didn't die in the shelter. 

We had our Shelter Christmas party, and it was fun. One of the persons there told me there was a pretty white German Shepherd there and to go look. When I got out there, ithere he was....... it looked like a young Lenny, and I burst into tears. The dog started whining and kissed me through the pen. I am glad no one saw me. 

Powell


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for doing that, as hard as it was. People like you are my heroes.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a bittersweet story- he was able to live his last days in a loving caring home thanks to you.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sad. Bless you for giving him comfort.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Living with you those last days he got to experience the love he should have felt his entire life. He knew someone cared about him, made sure he had a full belly and a nice clean and warm place to sleep. Thank You for being a very loving and caring person.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

God bless you for being his angel if only for a short time. He got to know love and kindness. Thank you.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so glad that he got to spend his last days being loved and cared for. You are a person with a very kind soul and I only wish there were more poeple like you in this world. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, Lenny was fortunate to have you in his last few days Powell. RIP Lenny.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Powell, Lenny although had his short stay with you, I'm sure he understood your warm caring soul and was grateful for the short time you gave him. Yes at least he didn't pass away in the shelter like so many poor dog do. At this time of life I really don't care who sees me show my feelings, and Lenny was looking down on you knowing that you indeed cared, so I applaud you for your effort!!!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Powell:

Maybe the reason Lenny went so quickly was that his body was finally able to totally relax and let go in peace, being in the presence of such a kind and caring presence in his last hours.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

many blessings to you for helping this boy powell. rest in peace lenny.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Powell,

Thanks so much for taking this dog in and giving him a safe place to pass. You did a really wonderful thing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking him in and showing him love and kindness. He may have only been with you a few short days but i'll bet that was all he needed. He was safe and warm and cared for in his short time with you. I'm positive he was grateful he had you in his life those last days. Sounds like he needed someone to love him. You're my hero for your kindness.


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

Powell,
Words escape me.
You've done more in 3 days than most people would do in a lifetime. Thank you for this.
I know Lenny felt comfortable and loved in his last days, thanks to your generosity.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for doing this for Lenny. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: !!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

You made Lenny's last days comfortable, and gave him love. What a great gift for the old guy. God Bless.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you Powell.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

He passed in love. I do not want more for myself. R.I.P. Lenny


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I still have pictures of him up on my Facebook page for NOW, but will eventually take them down. I may go see the "new" boy a the shelter on Friday. I don't have any time spare until then. 

Powell Way


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Thank you for doing something so kind for him.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*So Sorry About Lenny*

I hope you know that he passed away in the happiest state he could have been in. You were a loving owner to him. So sorry about his passing:rip: away.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for helping him. May your kindness be returned tenfold. 

I know how is feels to lose a foster - it seems so unfair - they finally get to safety and then we lose them. It really sucks. 

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

God Bless you for being there for this senior. There is a special place in heaven for people like you.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. May Lenny rest in peace.


----------

